# Life partner permit



## Mamk (Oct 5, 2014)

Can anyone please tell me the requirements for life partner's permit. I'm a South African woman and my boyfriend is a foreigner. thanks


----------



## saffalass (Sep 28, 2014)

Mamk said:


> Can anyone please tell me the requirements for life partner's permit. I'm a South African woman and my boyfriend is a foreigner. thanks


There are many requirements, but the big one is that you have to have been in a relationship akin to marriage for at least two years. Proving cohabitation and the extent to which the related financial responsibilities are shared by the parties is very important. 

Medical reports, police clearance as well as radiological reports will also be required. You (the SA citizen) also needs to earn R5000 per person per month. You need an affidavit stating your relationship is real. And you will need to submit a letter of support stating you support your partner emotionally, financially, etc.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

saffalass said:


> There are many requirements, but the big one is that you have to have been in a relationship akin to marriage for at least two years. Proving cohabitation and the extent to which the related financial responsibilities are shared by the parties is very important.
> 
> Medical reports, police clearance as well as radiological reports will also be required. You (the SA citizen) also needs to earn R5000 per person per month. You need an affidavit stating your relationship is real. And you will need to submit a letter of support stating you support your partner emotionally, financially, etc.


Unless something has changed and yes I know lots of changes, but I am pretty sure there is not an R5,000 per month income requirement.


----------



## saffalass (Sep 28, 2014)

2fargone said:


> Unless something has changed and yes I know lots of changes, but I am pretty sure there is not an R5,000 per month income requirement.


On our application form (from Saffa House website) it reads: The financial assurance contemplated in section 18(1) of the Act shall be an amount, per person per month, as determined from time to time by the Minister by notice in the Gazette to be proven by means of current salary advice o certified bank statement not older than three mohts at the time of application. Provided that the financial assurances shall not be required where the SA citizen is a permanent resident is a dependent child.

The R5000 is an amount I've seen quoted elsewhere on the additional information check lists and might have even seen it on SA House's website, too. Unless my interpretation is way off, of course.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

I don't think it applies to that. But Legal Man would know. I don't think there is required amount to bring your Life Partner/Spouse to South Africa. As if there was many people couldn't bring their Partners to South Africa.

When I applied for a Life Partner Permit I didn't have to include any bank statements.


----------



## saffalass (Sep 28, 2014)

This is interesting. I thought if you weren't married, which we aren't, proving you have fund is NB as your partner might not work immediately and you need to show that you can support him/her. Not that there is much of a welfare system to sponge off, but I assume this is also to prevent any illegal, cash-in-hand working.

Maybe this is just my overactive, obsessiveness approach to our application. Kill them with evidence! We basically have a textbook.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

saffalass said:


> This is interesting. I thought if you weren't married, which we aren't, proving you have fund is NB as your partner might not work immediately and you need to show that you can support him/her. Not that there is much of a welfare system to sponge off, but I assume this is also to prevent any illegal, cash-in-hand working.
> 
> Maybe this is just my overactive, obsessiveness approach to our application. Kill them with evidence! We basically have a textbook.


I applied in the USA and included a letter that my then life partner had been working at X company for so many years. And he would provide me with financial support.


----------



## saffalass (Sep 28, 2014)

Yep, got that letter too (will support him financially, emotionally, etc - sworn under oath and signed) and we have bank statements from him showing a significant bulk of savings which can sustain himself. Also a letter from my accountant, letters from my employers and my bank statements to show that I can, indeed, support him financially.


----------



## Mamk (Oct 5, 2014)

thank you so much guys. we have been in a relationship since 2010 and now we have a child together. do i have to do also dna test?


----------



## saffalass (Sep 28, 2014)

Are you applying for a visa for your child as well? If so, best to ask one of the other people who've been through that process.


----------

